# If you're back-carrying your toddler this winter...(kindercoat?)



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Tell me what you're doing to keep both of you warm!

I've been looking at Suse's Kindercoat, along with a a couple other coat options at ATB and Peppermint. Anyone got the Kindercoat and want to tell me what you think? How warm is it? How good is it for back carries in particular? Would I ever want to use it once DD outgrows babywearing, or is it essentially a one-trick pony?

Or, if you've got another coat you love for BW, whether it was bought as such or you transformed it, please share! Pics welcome!

TIA all!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I haven't been able to justify to myself the price of a babywearing coat, but I've been using one of these MaM covers for back carries: http://www.mayawrap.com/p_mam.php

CatBirdBaby also makes one: http://www.catbirdbaby.com/catalog/p...products_id=51

It was around 40 degrees last week where I am, and I was able to take DD outside wearing only a sweater over her regular clothes. I'd say it's not great for below freezing temps, but a possible alternative to the expensive coats.


----------



## puppeteermom (Oct 6, 2006)

There are some great ideas on thebabywearer.com. Some are diy...I have some links below. Good luck! (There are more links -- you can do a search on the forum for oodles!)
-Heidi

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=80781

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=79978

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=13393

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ghlight=poncho


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Rzberrymom, I really like that MaM cover. The limitation of it, to me, is that from what I can tell, I would still have to be putting the Ergo on over my coat, which would be really bulky and hard to adjust right. On the other hand, with a BW coat, I would be able to put her on my back over my normal close-fitting clothes and then put the coat over both of us. But no question, those coats are spendy. I am not even considering all the ones over $200. But, the kindercoat is only $139 and my birthday's coming up...

On the other hand, I love the ideas in those links, puppeteermom! Thank you so much for posting them! Wow, those women are so super-talented and resourceful. I am very impressed. I wonder if I could do what they've done without a sewing machine. I need a warm winter coat for NY weather, not just a fleece jacket - but I don't see what I couldn't do something similar to what they've done if I could find a big enough men's coat in a thrift store. I am going to see what I can find before plunking down the $$$.

Anyone else who got a coat, cover, or went DIY?


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I'm also in NY and it gets pretty cold and windy so I have a Kindercoat on the way. I was hoping not to spend the $ on babywearing coat since my dd is almost 2 but the the Kindercoat can also be worm in the spring so I am hoping its worth it.

The last couple of winters I used a Mamacoat But you can't do back carries with it. I prefer not having to put a carrier over my coat since I rather share body heat and if I go indoors where its heated, I think it would be a pain to have to take off the carrier, to get her coat off, etc, etc,

I briefly had a Nori babywearing vest (www.togetherbe.com) which I liked a lot and is very affordable but its sleeveless so if I wanted to do a back carry, I couldn't put a coat over it. I think it would be great for a not so harsh winter climate- maybe over a sweater.

I have also heard good things about the Ecobabies Poncho (www.ecobabies.com). Its wind-resistant too. I love the look of the Mamajacket but not the price tag!


----------



## krizzanne (Jun 19, 2006)

I am a real cheap-o sometimes, but this works well for me:

I bought a man's large polarfleece pull-over, cut a slit in the upper back, and never bothered to hem it. People always ask me where I got the special coat!







(it cost £7/$13).
It is totally cozy. I would recommend a zip-up rather than pull-over because getting it over both dc can be tricky.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, those are great links puppeteermom! I made a fleece cape that I hated last year (the pattern sucked) so I cut a slit in it this year one day when I was carrying ds and my niece. It worked great with the babes but the flaws in the pattern were still there! I have an old fleece jacket that I was going to give away, maybe I'll try to alter it first!


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone ever try the kinder coat with a newborn/infant in a sling? I have a hand-knitted babywearer poncho from LTK but it gets darn cold around here in winter and it might be nice to have a warm zip-up jacket.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I am glad to see this thread, b/c I have been trying to figure out how to carry our dd this winter without alternately freezing or sweating like crazy. And I carry her with the ergobaby now that she's so big and we usually trek about 20 min together every day.

Last winter I usually ended up going without a coat and wearing it backwards on my front b/c I couldnt fit it on my back over her and under her, I usually got too hot.

I cant really spend anything on clothes, but I like the poncho at ecobaby. I also really like the used fleece jacket idea with a hole for a baby head. That's brilliant. Maybe I will look through dh's stuff and see what I can find....


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I use the Kindercoat (although, I'm not overjoyed with it). I found that DS's face got way too cold when riding on my back. With some testing, I've found 40 degrees and above, the back is fine, but when it drops below 40, I have to wear him in the front to keep his face warm. I am using my regular down coat for wearing him in the front right now since my Kindercoat's zipper is busted. They are currently sending me a replacement.
I just saw that Mamajacket and so wish I had gotten it instead. The face would still be an issue, though. I have DS in a wool balaclava, but his cheeks and nose are still really exposed when he's on my back.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the Deluxe Winter Mam Baby cover the one mentioned before is a 4 season one.
Its nice as an extra warmth layer, wind proofing and protecting from freezing rain, rain and snow etc. (I have no choice to go out in all kinds of really crappy weather must take DS to daycare on foot each day.)

I still have to put on my winter jacket(it has to be an non bulky jacket), DD's snow suit(looking for a good MEC fleece bunting to try to cut down on her bulky suit), put on the Patapum then put on the cover all while trying to keep my 2 year old DS happy.
Yes a complete baby wearing coat would be easier in this case(meaning if it didn't get so darn cold here and we did not have to dress up with so many layers) but if you can't spend the extra money its a great alternative to protect baby.Or even better not such a bitter cold climate..can you tell I HATE winter with all my heart?


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a Mamajacket which is wonderful for back carrys, and is also great because it is a beautiful jacket to wear when your dc has outgrown babywearing
http://www.mamajacket.com/EN/home_EN.php

I also knitted a liner for my ergo to keep baby warm under the jacket:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppyse...7594439276160/


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

We don't really do extended babywearing outside in the winter when it's really cold.

I wear a jacket, and Evie wears a sweater and a jacket, hat and gloves, and long socks or something to keep her legs warm if her pants ride up. If we're still cold, I have a huge, warm shawl that I can throw over both of us. That usually does the trick!


----------

